# Fraps Problem,



## T.Y. (Oct 18, 2008)

Over the past 2 months i recorded some game footage and i put them on the web. Now, Fraps is the best screen recorder i could find and it worked great.

Until yesterday, when I recorded my gameplay using fraps my FPS on my nintendo 64 emulator (project 64)  went down to 30.  which made it slow, but originally when i used Fraps the FPS stayed the same (60, normal speed)

i reinstalled Project 64 and Fraps.. when i tryed to record with fraps again, it slowed down to 30 FPS like last time..

This never happend before, it used to record smoothly, 

can someone Please help me?


----------



## Rayne (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm assuming that you simply ticked the 30 FPS radio button?


----------



## T.Y. (Oct 18, 2008)

I set the radio button to 60 FPS.. 

The Emulator Runs on 60 FPS
i hit my key to record the video
FPS on Project 64 goes down to 30... which makes it slow.

I tryed that too its still recording slow.


----------



## Xenofur (Oct 18, 2008)

Check your graphics driver or Project 64 settings for anything to do with vertical sync (vsync) and disable it.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 19, 2008)

I could recommend Camtasia. It's a really good recording tool, more professional than Fraps.


----------



## Xenofur (Oct 20, 2008)

Except for the fact that it's a good bit slower than Fraps. It's meant for when you want to record your desktop, however if you want to record 3d gameplay Fraps is the only choice.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 20, 2008)

Xenofur said:


> Except for the fact that it's a good bit slower than Fraps. It's meant for when you want to record your desktop, however if you want to record 3d gameplay Fraps is the only choice.



Not really, I'm in the Starcraft and Warcraft scene allot, they use only camtasia instead of Fraps to record vods.


----------



## Xenofur (Oct 20, 2008)

That's because these games use maybe 10% of the full power of a modern cpu. I mean, Starcraft is from 1998 dammit, that's 10 years ago. Of course you can record it at adequate framerate on a current machine with even something as slow as Camtasia.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 20, 2008)

Xenofur said:


> That's because these games use maybe 10% of the full power of a modern cpu. I mean, Starcraft is from 1998 dammit, that's 10 years ago. Of course you can record it at adequate framerate on a current machine with even something as slow as Camtasia.



Well yes ofc both of those games are old, it's not like the nintendo 64 games (even with emulator) is directly new either


----------



## Xenofur (Oct 20, 2008)

You don't seem to know how emulators work.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Oct 21, 2008)

There's a tweak in P64 that fixes this, I'll have to check it when I get home. I used it before.

You un-limit FPS or something ingame, then hit FRAPS recording button, and if Fraps is set to 60FPS, it should work...

Like I said, I'll check later.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 21, 2008)

Xenofur said:


> You don't seem to know how emulators work.



Nope I don't.


----------

